# Thinking of picking up the needle (sewing) and attempting to make my own jersey/bibs



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So old hobbys die hard. I used to sew when I was doing the cosplay. I was thinking what features would be ideal for a cycling uniform that no one does.


Snaps or zips where the sleeve meets the arm warmers
Snaps or zips where the shorts meet the leg warmers
A removable pad that is placed in a pocket (sorta like a cup on a jock)
A chest pocket for your cell phone
breakaway bibs on the rear of the shorts (for #2) - snaps on the back bands of the bibs
A jersey that can snap or zip to the shorts
Different fabrics not just polyester or typical spandex
Mesh panels placed in areas of high heat.
A waterproof pocket for your wallet

Would this be bad? Any ideas?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I sew a bit, too. I'll give you my honest reaction to your ideas. Only #9 sounds like a good idea, and it would be for the phone, not the wallet (do you carry a whole wallet when cycling? I bring at most an ID and a little cash).

1, 2, 6: the elastic plus grippers works fine, IME. 

3: I can't imagine this staying in place adequately. And what would be the advantage?

4: I think the weight would make it dangle when in the forward position. Seems not good.

5: No opinion; I wear shorts, not bibs

7: You could go old-school and try wool knit, I guess. Not sure why.

8: Where, exactly, would these go, where they would both help with cooling and not be indecent? Very unfortunate pictures are coming to mind.

Just my opinion. If you try, I'm sure you'll let us know how it goes. I did make a pair of cycling shorts once, many years ago (from wool). They worked pretty well, but it was just an experiment when I had to be very frugal.

I do alter many of my cycling clothes to make them fit right, but I haven't made a whole garment from scratch in a long time.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> [1]Snaps or zips where the sleeve meets the arm warmers
> [2]Snaps or zips where the shorts meet the leg warmers


If fit right, these shouldn't be required. Except for the number of people I see riding with wrong size arm/leg warmers. And of course my GF is really skinny so no warmers ever fit her, so this could be beneficial. She actually wears arm warmers on her legs.



> [3]A removable pad that is placed in a pocket (sorta like a cup on a jock)


I see no use of this. Is that so you can wash the pad any not the shorts? Ewwww.



> [4]A chest pocket for your cell phone
> [9]A waterproof pocket for your wallet


You're onto something here. I would never ever carry a wallet. But a waterproof phone pocket would be nice. And not on my chest. 



> [5]breakaway bibs on the rear of the shorts (for #2) - snaps on the back bands of the bibs


I'm really surprised no one has ever come up with a good solution for this. For women too. I pitty them when they have to go to the bathroom. It doesn't seem like this would be that difficult. 
Also adjustable bib straps. Not everyone's torso is the same. And over time the straps stretch. Would be nice to be able to shorten them.


> [6]A jersey that can snap or zip to the shorts
> [8]Mesh panels placed in areas of high heat.


I see no need for any of these. Why would you want a jersey to snap to your shorts?
If it's hot enough that I'd need mesh panels, I'll just wear a lightweight jersey. Mesh isn't going to do anything.



> [7]Different fabrics not just polyester or typical spandex


That's something to play around with. But if there were better materials, that's what shorts would be made from. Winter/cold weather clothes do make use of other materials and linings.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

> A removable pad that is placed in a pocket (sorta like a cup on a jock)


So you can wash them separately and throw the pad in the dryer



> _Different fabrics not just polyester or typical spandex
> 
> 
> _


Oh i have many different fabrics i order from
10oz spandex
Supplex - a cotton spandex
Dye sublimination - i know people that can print custom designs onto spandex

The list is endless

The only reason i mention snaps is that i dont like it when my arm warmers seperate

There are treated spandexs that are waterproof with a double layer will make an watertight seal.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Check out the price of a true flatlock sewing machine...There are no home/hobbyist versions, only pro.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

The ones of any value have been incorporated into existing products. If you have time to sew at this point you aren't riding enough. While you can buy fabrics for cycling clothing you can't compete with the truly good cycling clothing. I'm writing this as someone that does my own alterations on suits/trouser/coats.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

pittcanna said:


> Would this be bad? Any ideas?


Very much so. Cyclists don't wear uniforms.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Jalie 2216 - Cycling Jersey, Shorts and Tights PDF - Jalie Sewing Patterns

Spandex World - Specializing in high quality Spandex fabric. effing awesome prints. You could be a huge hit sewing stuff for chicks. 

Convert your shorts into padded cycling shorts with a replacement pad.

ANd I think you could get a decent jukie coverstitch machine for not too much, heck,, the brother 2340 doesn't get bad enough reviews t be dismissed. 

I have some really poorly constructed jerseys and I look at this stuff and think I should really give it a try too. My fave lightweight LG top is sewn by a blind monkey with a home serger. The fabric weight is perfect though.

Gore Bike Wear Xenon 2.0 Women's Bib Shorts | Backcountry.com quick release ladies bibs.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't seem to find it, but I remember someone coming out with a women's bib that had a removable rear panel for bathroom breaks. Reviews weren't very good, it added a lot of seems. There are removable bib straps too.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So i think i have figured out the quick release system.

Using the idea from Giro, they have a bib that is almost like a shirt

Giro New Road Ride Halter Bib Shorts - Women's | Competitive Cyclist

But add a zip from the top of the back to just above the butt.

and add a button closure to the strap that sits on your neck.

that way all you do is zip down and undo the button on the strap of the neck.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Nothing with make you HTFU like a burlap chamois. Sew one of those in, grab that 44T small chainring and go climb some mountains.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

*Picking up the needle*


----------

